# Inside Decorations!



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have been busy working on the inside of the house. The inside decor started as a way to keep me from wanting to put stuff outside too early, now it has turned into a thing of it's own.

Front Room










Dinning Room










I still have the kitchen and the downstairs bathroom to finish, and outside props! The temp has droped 15 degrees in the last hour, it is gloomy, cool with thunder in the distance. It is getting close guys!:jol:

Here is a link to more pics of the inside of the house and the FM tunecast for the haunt.

http://www.widowsbluff.net/2007.html


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Gorgeous. Classy and kinda creepy at the same time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks Good Widow..
I know what you mean about wanting to start setting up..I also have a bar area downstairs that I do till it's time to keep me busy.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Good gosh, somebody beat me to it AGAIN! I wasn't going to start until next week, but your decorations look so good I might just start tomorrow. Have to get Hubby out of the house, first.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Martha Stewart would envious! Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my begining- I had to do something- I was going nuts!!
I call this French Witch decor......hehehe


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Halloweengoddessrn, I love the wall hanging. Where did you get it?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I got it on eBay!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I must follow my peers.........*crawling into the attic and pulling out the boxes******
It is less than 50 days away.....that's not too soon!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great decorations! I'll be sure to take tons of pictures this year of the inside of our home.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I will also be bringing out boxes and decorating the inside. I don't know when the Halloween Pokeno party will be until I find out next weekend at the September's party. It will probably be the 12th or 19th of October - depending if everyone is in agreement.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've got to get some of my current props/decor completed before I start taking the boxes out of the garage. Well, I've actually got to clear a passageway in the garage to be able to get the boxes out!


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bay Window*

I have a large bay window near my front door. I have so many different ideas and I think it's a good opportunity to really pull together a theme. I could build a temporary background wall of some sort and go from there. Mad scientist lab, witch's pantry, Scooby Doo / Mystery Inc. headquarters, "rotten" candy factory... I just can't decide!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Widow, NICE! Subtle, yet not. I love it. Bet it's even better at night...

HGoddessrn, I love your setup too. Very "cheerful Halloweenie" (and now I'm kicking myself for not getting that cute witch-toad when I saw him at Michaels...)


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

It looks great, I just can't imagine not using the area for more than a month! The table setting looks like a creepy but NICE restaurant.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, I just had to say ..you did a great job!!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Lovely!

Can't wait to do my house and yard!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I now have the kitchen and bathroom done will try to post pic this weekend. Now it's time to start on the outside! Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your decorating! I still remember it from last year and how beautiful it was then, too. Great job!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you all just blow me away


----------

